# Brooks Brothers Father's day sale



## Pei Hyde

Any idea how much discount Brooks Brothers will offer in their upcoming Father's day sale?


----------



## thefancyman

For the past few years during both Brooks Brothers semi-annual sales for Father's Day Christmas most items are 50% off except for shoes. The Cordovan shoes are usually no more than 25% off and the calfskin and Peal & Co. dress shoes are around 40% off.


----------



## andy b.

Is that online, or only in the store. And, only in-stock items?

I have never shopped in a Brooks Brothers, and probably would never have even entered one until finding this forum. I'm just trying to find out if I should make plans to run to the local store as soon as it opens that day. 

Andy B.


----------



## Thurnau

When is the best time for made to measure dress shirts?


----------



## thefancyman

andy b. said:


> Is that online, or only in the store. And, only in-stock items?
> 
> I have never shopped in a Brooks Brothers, and probably would never have even entered one until finding this forum. I'm just trying to find out if I should make plans to run to the local store as soon as it opens that day.
> 
> Andy B.


The semi-annual sale is both on-line and in-store including both regular and outlet locations. If you see an item online that they don't have in stock at a store they can try to find one at another store or at the warehouse and have it shipped to that location for free.



Thurnau said:


> When is the best time for made to measure dress shirts?


Brooks Brothers actually just had a made-to-measure event that ended in April where they were having 25% off MTM shirts when you bought 3 or more. BB usually has more than one MTM event during the year so look out for any advertisements for an event later this year because this would be the best time to buy.


----------



## andy b.

tfm,

THANKS!!!!

Andy B.


----------



## Bespoke Gent

silly question I'm sure, but what date would this sale normally start online? Father's Day itself?

Fathers Day in America is different to the UK date it appears.

I want to try out Brooks Bros after visiting the London store and really liking the stuff but it's a lot cheaper to buy at US prices.

thanks in advance


----------



## 10gallonhat

thefancyman said:


> For the past few years during both Brooks Brothers semi-annual sales for Father's Day Christmas most items are 50% off except for shoes. The Cordovan shoes are usually no more than 25% off and the calfskin and Peal & Co. dress shoes are around 40% off.


50%?? Really?



thefancyman said:


> The semi-annual sale is both on-line and in-store including both regular and outlet locations. If you see an item online that they don't have in stock at a store they can try to find one at another store or at the warehouse and have it shipped to that location for free.


If you go in to the store and they don't have it there they'll actually ship it to your house for free.


----------



## thefancyman

a!!!!1 said:


> 50%?? Really?


Yes, that was the threshold for the majority of the clothing discounts in the last two previous BB Father's Day sales. Some discounts are even more I bought a Golden Fleece dress shirt for $79 last year during the sale online in the clearance section.



a!!!!1 said:


> If you go in to the store and they don't have it there they'll actually ship it to your house for free.


They will ship it to the store for free for you to pick up.


----------



## 10gallonhat

thefancyman said:


> They will ship it to the store for free for you to pick up.


They can also ship it to your house for free if you ask them to. Just wanted to point that out since it might be more convenient for some people.


----------



## thefancyman

Sorry, I misunderstood and thought you were asking a question about what I wrote. Thanks for the information though I didn't know BB would ship an item to your house free charge.


----------



## Bespoke Gent

When do people expect this to start? cheers


----------



## drippyzeo

a!!!!1 said:


> They can also ship it to your house for free if you ask them to. Just wanted to point that out since it might be more convenient for some people.


A store manager was trying to explain this to me when I called during the Friends and Family Sale, but I was foggy-headed and didn't understand.

I know you can call a store and have them transfer an item sold online to the store, for free. But they can ship it to your home, too? How does that work? Do you call the store, ask about the item, and have them arrange a home delivery? Or do you need to be in the store?


----------



## 10gallonhat

drippyzeo said:


> A store manager was trying to explain this to me when I called during the Friends and Family Sale, but I was foggy-headed and didn't understand.
> 
> I know you can call a store and have them transfer an item sold online to the store, for free. But they can ship it to your home, too? How does that work? Do you call the store, ask about the item, and have them arrange a home delivery? Or do you need to be in the store?


If you're in the store and you ask about an item and they don't have it, they'll ship it to your house for free. I've done this a few times. If you call a store and ask about an item and they have it or don't have it, they may or may not ship it to your house for free depending on the store. At least that's what's happened in my experience, I suppose if you're rude they might decide to charge you anyway.


----------



## BrooksMan

I spoke with my local store manager about this...Essentially, if they are out of stock on an everyday item, they will ship it to the store or your home at no additonal charge. You can even have the store order something online that they don't stock and get the same result. There is one caveat...once items reach a 40% or greater discount, they will charge a small shipping fee to either the store or home.

FYI the Semi-Annual Sale begins June 21st.

good luck


----------



## ExpertiseInNone

Are they going to have that promotional sale beforehand? If mememory serves me right, they used to have a period before they put everything into the clearance section. It used to be promotions that went further than their "Brook's Buys" like $159 for their non-iron dress shirt and $999 for two 1818 suits.


----------



## BrooksMan

The sale you are thinking of is the Semi-Annual Sale. It typucally runs for about 10 days...Then Brooks goes into clearnce mode on all of the seasonal goods. The may have a few Father's Day Promo's before that, but I haven't seen anything online yet.

good luck


----------



## blue suede shoes

Does anyone know if fragerances and watches are included in the sale?


----------



## Luckycharmboi2

WHat I've found is that online only shows what's available in the warehouse. If there's an item you really want, and it's not shown as in-stock online, you can call someone from one of the stores to locate it for you. I have a guy in the Portland, Oregon store I deal with, even though I live no where near Portland.


----------



## Brio1

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> WHat I've found is that online only shows what's available in the warehouse. If there's an item you really want, and it's not shown as in-stock online, you can call someone from one of the stores to locate it for you. I have a guy in the Portland, Oregon store I deal with, even though I live no where near Portland.


Just be careful in regards to giving them your credit card account number. I have had problems with giving a salesperson my account number to call another one of their stores and ship to me. The issue is that the store on the other end charges my account and typically I have been charged the wrong amount. I would just order directly from the catalogue in the future. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Chico

Just to recap what I think I've learned...

So there is no "Father's Day" sale generally, but there is a Semi-Annual Sale that starts June 21 in which most items will be 50% off except fro shoes which are 20%-40% off.

I'm going to be in DC for business the week of the 21st so I'm getting very excited about this!


----------



## treydog999

Thanks for the heads up on the upcoming sale. I am looking to pick up basic navy blazer and i think this would be a great opportunity for me.


----------



## zblaesi

So what is the sale that is going on currently? Is there going to be another June sale? Is it worth it to wait? I'm looking to buy 3 or 4 shirts, and I want to get the best bargain.


----------



## 10gallonhat

zblaesi said:


> So what is the sale that is going on currently? Is there going to be another June sale? Is it worth it to wait? I'm looking to buy 3 or 4 shirts, and I want to get the best bargain.


If you're talking about sport shirts, they're on sale today for 40% off. I'm trying to find out about dress shirts now.


----------



## Tensomoko

treydog999 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the upcoming sale. I am looking to pick up basic navy blazer and i think this would be a great opportunity for me.


I'm not sure, but I thought I talked to an associated who said that basic suit staples would be lowered only 25% in the upcoming sale, not sure if that is combinable with other discounts or the brooks buys. I just remember because I wanted to know if the staples would be cheaper than the 30% off sale that just passed and the associated told me that it woudln't. Not sure if she was just trying to get me to buy though...


----------



## zblaesi

a!!!!1 said:


> If you're talking about sport shirts, they're on sale today for 40% off. I'm trying to find out about dress shirts now.


Yeah, different stuff has been going on sale every day. Is this the June sale everyone is talking about, or is that yet to come?


----------



## Bespoke Gent

really need the blazers to be at least 40% so I can get the one I need sent over once and for all.

30% is not a sale, it's a discount.


----------



## thefancyman

Tensomoko said:


> I'm not sure, but I thought I talked to an associated who said that basic suit staples would be lowered only 25% in the upcoming sale, not sure if that is combinable with other discounts or the brooks buys. I just remember because I wanted to know if the staples would be cheaper than the 30% off sale that just passed and the associated told me that it woudln't. Not sure if she was just trying to get me to buy though...


I just got a letter two days ago from a sales associate at the Short Hills location that stated that items included in the sale were going to be at 40% off (with the usual exclusions such as cordovan shoes). However, I remember last year that with the exception of some of the newest models all the 1818 suits were discounted to $498 including the $898 solid Madison models. On a side note, you can't combine the Brooks Buys offers with the sale price or any other discount except if you open a BB Card or BB Master Card on the day of purchase for an additional 15% off only good for the first day.

The sale starts June 21st.


----------



## J.Marko

I got the same letter today, confirmed. I remember being disappointed in the sale last year and wishing I had gotten more of the Suiting Essentials MTO suits during the 25% friends and family sale because it stacked with the Brooks Buys 2 for 800 sale. That made it 2 for 600, which is awesome, especially if you stack the 15% off for opening a charge card on top of that! The SEs are half canvased, and when the navy multistripe I ordered came in (pick stitching, dual vents, flat front pants), my SA looked at it in wonder and said "that looks exactly like the 1818 Regent multi stripe, I think it is the same fabric!". Nice purchase. For some reason I ordered during the father day sale (maybe in the days before fathers day when it was just 25% original price) and bought a 3rd SE suit in dark navy and was dissapointed it cost 400 something. Ah well, wait for the good sales! Love the suits, by the way.


----------



## El_Abogado

Wednesday's sale - 40% all men's ties, plus complimentary shipping.


----------



## Tensomoko

Hello, just curious if anyone knows if any discounts are stackable on the 40% off sale coming up after father's day.


----------



## El_Abogado

Maybe on the "limited time values". . .


----------

